# Vamos a celebrar!!! Nuestra Tampi cumple años!!!!



## Jaén

*Querida conejita, emergí del fondo de la charca para desearte un

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!

Que te la pases super este día y siempre!!

Besos.

Mauricio Ranés* 
​


----------



## romarsan

*wow, la Ranita salió de su charca!!!

¿Viste Betty? La Ranita volvió a tiempo para tu celebración guapa

Muchas felicidades, preciosa

¿Montamos una fiesta para nuestra Conejita?

Mira, aquí llega el primer invitado

Y otro 

Un beso enorme y que tengas una gran fiesta, amiga.


*Bienvenido de vuelta a casa Ranita Mauricio.​*

*​


----------



## Moritzchen

Uy! Qué fiesta tan divertida!!! Es el cumple de mi amiga y me encuentro con otros dos amigos míos! Un beso para Tampi y un abrazo para Jaén (por dónde te estás escondiendo, bandido!) y para Romarsan!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Tampi, corazón. Supongo que estarás muy liada para contestar ahora que está Hugh por México, pero un abrazote desde la madre patria.


----------



## turi

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS TAMPI!!!!

Es un placer (aunque no te lo parezca) celebrar tu cumple cada año!  esa comida y bebida que traen todos los amigos hace que sea una fiesta de lo más completa.

..cómo se lo merece una reina cómo tu!!

Que te lo pases de lujo!!!!

Un abrazo, t.

Vaya hombre, mira por dónde salió la rana!! Sorpresa añadida!!


----------



## Kibramoa

*
¿Listos?
Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba....
Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba....
A la bio, a la bao, a la bim bom ba....
Tampi, Tampi.... ¡RA, RA, RA!.....

Muchas felicidades comadrita

*

P.D.
Mira que bonito regalo: la ranita. Casi, casi opaca la visita de Hugh. Saludos Al Rano, te extrañamos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Huy.... ya lo estoy viendo, querida Tampiqueña, todo el mundo te traerá cosas y te hará un millón de regalos.

Pues yo pensé y pensé, y como soy la última en llegar y ya tendrás de todo.... traigo algo para tus niñas... ¡¡¡que también querrán celebrar tu día!!!

Que seas muy feliz, Conejita, este día y todos los días de tu vida.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> *Querida conejita, emergí del fondo de la charca para desearte un
> 
> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!
> 
> Que te la pases super este día y siempre!!
> 
> Besos.
> 
> Mauricio Ranés*
> ​



¡Mauriciooooo Ranés en ranopersona!  ¡Qué milagrote! 
Pensaba que todavía seguía el bacanalorgifiesta en tu charca y que iba a pasar años sin saber de mi ranita favorita 

Muchas gracias por la sorpresota, mi fiesta de cumpleaños no sería lo mismo sin ti niño.

Abrazotes,
Tampiconeja


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> *wow, la Ranita salió de su charca!!!
> 
> ¿Viste Betty? La Ranita volvió a tiempo para tu celebración guapa
> 
> Muchas felicidades, preciosa
> 
> ¿Montamos una fiesta para nuestra Conejita?
> 
> Mira, aquí llega el primer invitado
> 
> Y otro
> 
> Un beso enorme y que tengas una gran fiesta, amiga.
> 
> 
> *Bienvenido de vuelta a casa Ranita Mauricio.​*
> 
> *​



Muchas gracias Ro guapísima. Tremenda pachanga que se va a armar  No les agradecí antes porque me caí de la sorpresa y tardé un rato en recobrar el conocimiento . Pensé que este año no vería reunidos a todos mis amigos así que me han dado el mejor regalo del mundo .

Abrazos y besos grandotes,
Tampi

Nota: Después del pastel voy a tener que conseguir una taza más grandecita


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> Uy! Qué fiesta tan divertida!!! Es el cumple de mi amiga y me encuentro con otros dos amigos míos! Un beso para Tampi y un abrazo para Jaén (por dónde te estás escondiendo, bandido!) y para Romarsan!



¡Moritz!  Hoy es un día de sorpresas y detalles encantadores 

Muchas gracias por la felicitación y el beso (y no especificar que era casto , vamos progresando jajajajaja).

Abrazotes y besotes,
Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Tampi, corazón. Supongo que estarás muy liada para contestar ahora que está Hugh por México, pero un abrazote desde la madre patria.



Gracias Antie querido, si fuera disco la canción de Alejandro Fernández quedaría todo rayado de tanto y tanto oírlo 

Si no ven en la tele a Hugh por un par de días, que no les extrañe, ya saben que va a estar ocupado  

Miles de abrazotes desde México hasta la hermosa madre patria,
Tampi

Nota: ¡Ups! Ya se paró la música, la tengo que poner otra vez


----------



## Tampiqueña

turissa said:


> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS TAMPI!!!!
> 
> Es un placer (aunque no te lo parezca) celebrar tu cumple cada año!  esa comida y bebida que traen todos los amigos hace que sea una fiesta de lo más completa.
> 
> ..cómo se lo merece una reina cómo tu!!
> 
> Que te lo pases de lujo!!!!
> 
> Un abrazo, t.
> 
> Vaya hombre, mira por dónde salió la rana!! Sorpresa añadida!!



Miles de gracias Turissa , sí es un placer celebrarlo cada año, lo que no es placentero son las arrugotas que me quedan de recuerdo .

Con haberme dicho "reina" basta y sobra para andar en las nubes todito el día . Eres un gran amigo y un perfecto caballero .

Nuestra ranita nos dio una buena sorpresa ¿verdad? Con ustedes, mis amigos del alma siempre es un lujo cada minuto que paso en su compañía.

Abrazos y besos,
Tampi (bailando y bailando cha cha cha )


----------



## Tampiqueña

Kibramoa said:


> *
> ¿Listos?
> Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba....
> Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba....
> A la bio, a la bao, a la bim bom ba....
> Tampi, Tampi.... ¡RA, RA, RA!.....
> 
> Muchas felicidades comadrita
> 
> *
> 
> P.D.
> Mira que bonito regalo: la ranita. Casi, casi opaca la visita de Hugh. Saludos Al Rano, te extrañamos



¿Con porra y toda la cosa? Jajajajajajaja 

¡Muchas gracias Comadrita preciosa! Entre la llegada de Mauricio Ranés y los mensajes de ustedes me tienen conmovida como boba 
Algo muy bueno debo haber hecho en la vida para merecer la amistad de personas tan maravillosas. Con orgullo puedo presumir de ser amiga de una soberana de los links generosa y simpática. 

Abrazotes y besotes,
Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Huy.... ya lo estoy viendo, querida Tampiqueña, todo el mundo te traerá cosas y te hará un millón de regalos.
> 
> Pues yo pensé y pensé, y como soy la última en llegar y ya tendrás de todo.... traigo algo para tus niñas... ¡¡¡que también querrán celebrar tu día!!!
> 
> Que seas muy feliz, Conejita, este día y todos los días de tu vida.



Valeria, muchas gracias por venir a mi fiesta. Mis niñas se van a volver locas con el pastel, espero que me conviden un poquito .

Me encantaría que llegáramos a ser buenas amigas, me gusta tu forma de ser y especialmente tu buen gusto para los regalos .

Abrazos grandotes,
Tampiqueña


----------



## Metztli

_♪ ♪ El día en que tu naciste, nacieron todas las flores_
_y en la pila del bautismo cantaron los ruiseñores ♪♪_​


Queridísima Tampis un abrazo grande y fuerte con todo mi cariño para una de las niñas mas dulces del foro... hasta a mí  que soy una bruja escaldufa me haces sacar mi lado amable y bueno.


Te quiero mucho, paisanita!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Metztli said:


> _♪ ♪ El día en que tu naciste, nacieron todas las flores_
> _y en la pila del bautismo cantaron los ruiseñores ♪♪_​
> 
> 
> Queridísima Tampis un abrazo grande y fuerte con todo mi cariño para una de las niñas mas dulces del foro... hasta a mí  que soy una bruja escaldufa me haces sacar mi lado amable y bueno.
> 
> 
> Te quiero mucho, paisanita!!!



¡Muchas gracias mi queridísima luna lunera! No sé de dónde sacas que eres una brujilla escaldufa , me parece que necesitas un espejo nuevo , tienes tanta gracia y chispa que te brotan por los poros, siempre andas de buen humor y le tienes una paciencia gigantesca a una paisana medio bruta que tienes que te da mucha lata y a quien siempre recibes con una sonrisa y los brazos abiertos para compartir con ella tus conocimientos.

Así que agradezco enormemente la felicitación de una de mis más queridas amigas a la que le debo un montón de favores. 

Abrazotes
Yo mera (y yo también tengo mi geniecillo )


----------



## SDLX Master

*¡Dios mio! ¿Tan rápido ha pasado un año más? Bueno pues, entonces va mi saludo de cumpleaños para ti Betty querida, esperando tengas un lindo día al lado de los tuyos. Muchas bendiciones y que Dios nuestro señor te* *regale muchísimos años más.*
*Cariños desde Lima, Perú.*
* Roger* ​


----------



## gatogab

*ABRAZOS AFECTUOSOS. *

*GATOGAB*​gg​


----------



## Tampiqueña

SDLX Master said:


> *¡Dios mio! ¿Tan rápido ha pasado un año más? Bueno pues, entonces va mi saludo de cumpleaños para ti Betty querida, esperando tengas un lindo día al lado de los tuyos. Muchas bendiciones y que Dios nuestro señor te* *regale muchísimos años más.*
> *Cariños desde Lima, Perú.*
> * Roger* ​



Muchas gracias por tus buenos deseos Roger, es cierto que el tiempo pasa volando .

Gracias también por acordarte todos los años de pasar a felicitarme. Espero que todo vaya muy bien en tu vida, que siempre toque a tu puerta el trabajo, goces de buena salud y tengas muchos ratos de paz y tranquilidad con tu familia.

Un abrazo,
Betty


----------



## Tampiqueña

gatogab said:


> *ABRAZOS AFECTUOSOS. *
> 
> *GATOGAB*​gg​



Un millón de gracias amigo gatito cinéfilo, ahora las competencias son demasiado difíciles para alguien de mediana cultura como yo , pero siempre disfruto de las conversaciones de mis irreverentes camaradas.

abrazotes y una foto para el recuerdo,
Tampi


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades, Betty querida.*
*Un beso grande*
*Silvia ♥♥♥*


----------



## Tampiqueña

silvia fernanda said:


> *Muchas felicidades, Betty querida.*
> *Un beso grande*
> *Silvia ♥♥♥*



¡Muchas gracias! Recibir tu mensaje de felicitación me da una enorme alegría porque saber que cuento con tu amistad es muy importante para mí . 

Te mando muchos abrazos querida Sil,
Betty


----------



## RIU

Tampi, no me atrevo mirar la fecha de inicio por razones obvias...

Muchas felicidades y un abrazo.

RIU.


----------



## Tampiqueña

RIU said:


> Tampi, no me atrevo mirar la fecha de inicio por razones obvias...
> 
> Muchas felicidades y un abrazo.
> 
> RIU.


 La fecha no importa RIU, yo sería capaz de alargar una fiesta por semanas con tal de tenerte como invitado 

¡Muchas gracias! 

Abrazotes,
Tampi


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampi!!!! mira nada más, hacía falta tu cumpleaños para que apareciera la tan querida Rana!!!

Mi queridísima amiga, espero lo hayas pasado de maravilla, que siempre estés llena de bendiciones, que siempre haya motivos para que tu corazón esté feliz.

Muchos, muchos besos y abrazos.


----------



## romarsan

UVA-Q said:


> Tampi!!!! mira nada más, hacía falta tu cumpleaños para que apareciera la tan querida Rana!!!
> 
> Mi queridísima amiga, espero lo hayas pasado de maravilla, que siempre estés llena de bendiciones, que siempre haya motivos para que tu corazón esté feliz.
> 
> Muchos, muchos besos y abrazos.



Te estábamos esperando Uvita... Y no sabes cuánto.

¡Que alegria verte "en activo"!

Un beso


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> Te estábamos esperando Uvita... Y no sabes cuánto.
> 
> ¡Que alegria verte "en activo"!
> 
> Un beso


Uvita, bienvenida a la fiesta de Tampi


> ¡Que alegria verte "en activo"!


Somos dos, RO

Abrazos.

gg


----------



## UVA-Q

Gracias chicos! Y qué mejor fiesta que la de mi dulce y hermosa amiga para estar de vuelta, no?

Besotes Tamp!


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> Tampi!!!! mira nada más, hacía falta tu cumpleaños para que apareciera la tan querida Rana!!!
> 
> Mi queridísima amiga, espero lo hayas pasado de maravilla, que siempre estés llena de bendiciones, que siempre haya motivos para que tu corazón esté feliz.
> 
> Muchos, muchos besos y abrazos.



Gracias Uvita, soy muy afortunada por contar contigo y escuchar tus hermosas palabras. Saber de ti es siempre un regalo que valoro una enormidad.

Entre mis bendiciones favoritas están amigas como tú, para compartir risas y también apoyarnos mutuamente, incondicionalmente.

Te mando un abrazo que espero te acompañe una eternidad,
Beatriz

Nota: ¡Ah! Olvidaba contarte que a estas alturas un cumpleaños más es como ponerle otra raya a un tigre .


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Te estábamos esperando Uvita... Y no sabes cuánto.
> 
> ¡Que alegria verte "en activo"!
> 
> Un beso



Me uno a la alegría de Ro 

Besotes para las dos


----------



## Tampiqueña

gatogab said:


> Uvita, bienvenida a la fiesta de Tampi
> 
> Somos dos, RO
> 
> Abrazos.
> 
> gg



En mis fiestas la puerta siempre está abierta para mis amigos 

(Entonces por lo menos somos tres Gatito )

Abrazos


----------



## fsabroso

_Beatriz:_

_Algo atrasadito pero mejor tarde que nunca. *Feliz Cumpleaños* _

_Deseando que hayas celebrado todo el fin de semana rodeado de amigos y familiares _

_F._


----------



## Tampiqueña

fsabroso said:


> _Beatriz:_
> 
> _Algo atrasadito pero mejor tarde que nunca. *Feliz Cumpleaños* _
> 
> _Deseando que hayas celebrado todo el fin de semana rodeado de amigos y familiares _
> 
> _F._



¡Muchas gracias Gurú! 
Nunca es tarde para recibir el cariño de un amigo, especialmente si se trata de alguien a quien admiro y respeto tanto .

No me puedo quejar, mi cumpleaños fue muy lindo y más aún porque gracias a esta thread pude encontrarme otra vez con amigos que extrañaba y con amigos que tengo la fortuna de ver a diario. Eso multiplica la felicidad que disfruté el fin de semana.

Abrazotes Félix,
Beatriz


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Gracias Uvita, soy muy afortunada por contar contigo y escuchar tus hermosas palabras. Saber de ti es siempre un regalo que valoro una enormidad.
> 
> Entre mis bendiciones favoritas están amigas como tú, para compartir risas y también apoyarnos mutuamente, incondicionalmente.
> 
> Te mando un abrazo que espero te acompañe una eternidad,
> Beatriz
> 
> Nota: ¡Ah! Olvidaba contarte que a estas alturas un cumpleaños más es como ponerle otra raya a un tigre .


 
Betty!!!!! Eres un verdadero encanto!!!!!! Muchas, muchas, muchas gracias!!!!!

Oye que el tigre es un verdadero suertudo con rayitas como las tuyas, eh?  

Abrazotes!!!!!


----------



## gatogab

UVA-Q said:


> Oye que el tigre es un verdadero suertudo con rayitas como las tuyas, eh?


*¿Así la conejita Tampi?...Mammamia!! *

gg​


----------



## colombo-aussie

Nunca es tarde Tampi. Te mando un caluroso abrazo desde estas tierras lejanas y espero que nos acompañes en este foro por muchos años más, y así poder desearte muchos más felices cumpleaños.

Que comience la fiesta!!

Colombo.


----------



## Tampiqueña

gatogab said:


> *¿Así la conejita Tampi?...Mammamia!! *
> 
> gg​


 tampiconetigrilla a la orden Gatito


----------



## Tampiqueña

colombo-aussie said:


> Nunca es tarde Tampi. Te mando un caluroso abrazo desde estas tierras lejanas y espero que nos acompañes en este foro por muchos años más, y así poder desearte muchos más felices cumpleaños.
> 
> Que comience la fiesta!!
> 
> Colombo.



¡Amigo mío! ¡Bienvenido! 

Colombo, muchísimas gracias por la felicitación y por un abrazo que me llega perfectamente sin importar la distancia . 

Siempre me alegra encontrarte en el foro, y también me gusta que me consideres tu amiga porque yo te siento como un amigo desde hace mucho tiempo. En mis cumpleaños siempre habrá un lugar para ti con la gran amabilidad y gentileza que te caracterizan.

Un abrazo grandote desde México


----------



## Jaén

gatogab said:


> *¿Así la conejita Tampi?...Mammamia!! *
> 
> gg​


No, querido amigo felino, *aquí está nuestra amiga conejita*, y aunque sé que me va a matar por andarla descubriendo, pues ni modo, tenemos que ser fieles a la verdad siempre!

Saludos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> No, querido amigo felino, *aquí está nuestra amiga conejita*, y aunque sé que me va a matar por andarla descubriendo, pues ni modo, tenemos que ser fieles a la verdad siempre!
> 
> Saludos!



 Ándale igualitita jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
¡Ay! Se me empañan los lentes de tanto llorar de risa 

Besotes


----------



## krolaina

Si es que no puedo estar tanto tiempo desaparecida...me pierdo todo lo bueno! ¡y mira lo que me he perdí!. Tu cumple...imperdonable... espero que tuvieses un día estupendo guapa, ya os contaré mi vida cuando consiga disfrutar un rato de ocio...que os echo de menos un montón!

Te mando mil besos niña, un happy birthday atrasadísimo y un achuchón de los grandes por el retraso!


----------



## Tampiqueña

krolaina said:


> Si es que no puedo estar tanto tiempo desaparecida...me pierdo todo lo bueno! ¡y mira lo que me he perdí!. Tu cumple...imperdonable... espero que tuvieses un día estupendo guapa, ya os contaré mi vida cuando consiga disfrutar un rato de ocio...que os echo de menos un montón!
> 
> Te mando mil besos niña, un happy birthday atrasadísimo y un achuchón de los grandes por el retraso!



¡Muchísimas gracias Krolainita! Estupenda ha sido la visita de mis amigos preferidos aquí a felicitarme . En lo que respecta al mero día de mi cumpleaños, me invitaron por segunda vez a un lugar de comida japonesa (bueno más bien la versión mexicana ) y me encanta, no me puedo quejar, hombres guapos y comida rica .
Mira que extrañaba un montonal tu presencia niña primorosa pero sé que estás muuuy ocupada así que jamás te lo tomaría a mal.
Cuando tengas un ratito libre me encantaría tener noticias tuyas y platicar largo y tendido .

Abrazotes grandototes


----------



## GamblingCamel

Me disculpa, TAMPI.  
No lo supe, que el 30 de mayo fue tu cumpleaños.  

*Espero que todos los dias los disfrutes como si fueran tus cumpleaños.*

*Un abrazo acrobático.*
y feliz dia de padres a todos !!


----------



## Tampiqueña

GamblingCamel said:


> Me disculpa, TAMPI.
> No lo supe, que el 30 de mayo fue tu cumpleaños.
> 
> *Espero que todos los dias los disfrutes como si fueran tus cumpleaños.*
> 
> *Un abrazo acrobático.*
> y feliz dia de padres a todos !!



Leer tus palabras en tan buen español es un regalo muy bonito (valió la pena la espera ), te estás convirtiendo en un experto en idiomas .
Es muy lindo tu deseo de cumpleaños  y me encantó el abrazo acrobático .

¡Muchas gracias! y ¡Feliz Día del Padre!


----------



## gatogab

Tampiqueña said:


> ...te estás convirtiendo en un experto en idiomas .


¿Y qué decir del _italiano_ y del _chino_?
Buenos dias, Tampi.


----------



## Tampiqueña

gatogab said:


> ¿Y qué decir del _italiano_ y del _chino_?
> Buenos dias, Tampi.



Sí Gatito, por eso dije "idiomas" en plural .
Nuestro amigo es excelente como maestro de idiomas pero a veces le falla la memoria (y felicita en varias ocasiones porque olvida que ya lo había hecho antes ) pero shhhh no se lo vayas a decir . Con suerte seguirá mandándome abrazos acrobáticos hasta el próximo año .

Buenos días gatito


----------



## Vampiro

¿¿GUAT??
¡¿No ví este hilo?!
En dos palabras: im-perdonable.
Debo venir más seguido por los congrats...
Un beso, amiga.  No hay excusas esta vez.
(aunque por correo estoy seguro de que te saludé, ¿no?  )

_


----------



## Tampiqueña

Vampiro said:


> ¿¿GUAT??
> ¡¿No ví este hilo?!
> En dos palabras: im-perdonable.
> Debo venir más seguido por los congrats...
> Un beso, amiga.  No hay excusas esta vez.
> (aunque por correo estoy seguro de que te saludé, ¿no?  )
> 
> _



Nada que tú hagas puede ser imperdonable , me felicitaste el mero día pero te confieso que me hace mucha ilusión que te dieras una vuelta por acá también .

Un abrazo muy grande amigo famoso y talentoso


----------

